# Laptop on emi



## dare_devil (Aug 2, 2010)

I want to know wthr any laptop cmpny or any other agency provide emi option for dell sony hp laptops in gurgaon for short duration ie. For less than 6 month


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2010)

wow.. no reply from months. Even I want to know the answer. So did u found any?


----------

